# What is the BEST cat food for Pygmy hedgies?



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Hiya,
Been reading about cat foods for pygmy hedgies - has to be low fat/high protein....but there are many conflicting reviews on dry cat foods......
So which would you consider the best?? Also is there a food which will help keep their teeth clean??
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

hows this!

think itll be any good!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> hows this!
> 
> think itll be any good!


Been told to stay away from commercial prepared hedgie food as they can be dangerous for pygmy hedgies :-(


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Can I ask where you heard this? Just I feed the Spike's semi-moist sometimes to give them variety and would really like to know if there's something wrong with it.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

all spikes foods are designed for wild hedgehogs, and arent even very well suited to them. 

Dried cat biscuits fed at all times, around 10% fat 30%+ protein, alot of owners make up a "mix" of 3/4 brands to give variety. Pets at home purely chicken 40% is a great base biscuit, go cat indoor as a second (not on its own as quite a few dont maintain weight very well on it), then tescos/asdas/sainsburys own brand, or maybe joe and jills (online only) as a third. some use iams but it seems to be addictive, theres a few others but cant remember right now.

In addition to dried cat biscuits you can offer; boiled/dry fried chicken, boiled/dry fried mince, boiled veg such as sprouts/cabbage/carrot etc etc. meat can be given 3/4 times a week, with veg on the other days (approx 2 table spoons full is plenty) they ca also have small pieces of fruit as treats along with mealies/crix etc also as treats. they can also have rawhide dog chews if they like them.

take a look at pygmyhogsuk.com for more info, the diet section has plenty of ideas and even some recipes and tips for fussy eaters! :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Spikes Delight Hedgehog food

Extruded yellow cornmeal, - Shells of corn
chicken meal, - Chicken by-product...can include feet, feathers, beaks etc
soybean meal, - Another by product
fish meal, - Another by product
soyhulls, - Another by product, the shells of Soy beans
soy oil (premium only), 
extruded whole soymeal, - They like soy don't they!
wheat midds, - Ground wheat products....flour, germ, bran etc
salt, 
sodium bentonite, - More or less, clay
magnesium sulfate, - Another salt
potassium sulfate, - Another salt
choline chloride, 
calcium carbonate, 
ferrous sulfate, - IIRC, Copper?
zinc sulfate, 
Vitamin E supplement, 
Niacin supplement, 
sodium selenite, 
copper sulfate, 
d-calcium panthothenate, 
folic acid, 
Vitamin A acetate in gelatin, 
manganous oxide, 
d-biotin, 
Vitamin B12 supplement, 
Vitamin D3 supplement, 
Riboflavin supplement, 
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, 
Ethylene diamine dihydroiodide, 
Thiamine Mononitrate, 
Priopionic Acid (a preservative).

The rest are basically just supplements, IIRR.

Seems tastey :lol2: I doubt it's far from a lot of cat foods that people feed their Hogs. : victory:


*
*


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Cat biscuit wise I am currently using

Go Cat for indoor cats (chicken and veg I think it is)
Iams chicken
Tesco chicken crunchies
And another one that I think is also Tesco


I tend to mix a little bit of 2/3 of them up for him so that he doesnt get used to one particular brand. Fat wise no more than 10% and Protein no less than 30% (the Iams I have is 28%)

Dont buy anything fish tasting so stick to duck, chicken, turkey, veg etc tasting : victory:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

thought i'd also add that if using a mix of 3/4 brands the fat and protein % can vary a bit i.e one slightly higher than 10% fat with one slightly lower then 10%, same with the protein


----------



## AeonFLux (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm currently on a mix of Iams, purina one indoor and science plan indoor but i have used go cat indoor, science plan kitten and iams as well.

I would say just stick to the 30% protein / <10%fat and make sure the first ingredient listed is meat and you shouldn't go far wrong


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks so much  really appreciate the help :2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Can I ask where you heard this? Just I feed the Spike's semi-moist sometimes to give them variety and would really like to know if there's something wrong with it.


Well there are many sites which basically keep telling me to avoid hedgie food - but heres one :

Hedgehog World - A community for African Pygmy Hedgehog Owners and Breeders - Basic Feeding


----------



## cookies mummy (Mar 15, 2010)

not forgetting mealworm i tend to go for the dryed ones tho, only about 4 twice a week tho as they are pritty fattening


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I am currently using [email protected] own brand adult chicken, joe and jills chicken, [email protected] purely (usually the 40% one), an a small amount of gocat indoor which acts as an odour control.
Hedgies are insectiverous so they really do need some level of bug quota in their diet too. I feed mine 4 ish mealies per night or you can use a generous pinch twice a week instead. Mine get crickets regularly too - can use canned or dried if you dont like live - always gut load live food because your just feeding an empty shell otherwise. I have used dubia roaches and locusts too off and on for variety and then add in twice a week or something another meal such a shredded cooked chicken/mince/egg/veg - I dont bother much with fruits etc - mine dont really like them and I feed them to the bugs instead


----------

